
Covid-19 Urgent Message for Austin - fzeroracer
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wv4kCwo1JMc
======
fzeroracer
I figured I'd post this here because this is a frank and non-politicized
message from the medical community in Austin detailing some of the issues
we're running into.

Austin is one of the cities that has been seeing a large resurgence in
Covid-19 cases and as a result we're seeing our hospital system start to hit
capacity.

